# Lack of stable matches at Survivor Series!



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Have you ever noticed how at Survivor Series, theirs a severe lack of stables in the Survivor Series matches?? I've always found it strange how you had the longevity of D-X, Evolution , Authority, so on and sofourth, but yet their hasn't been a match with all of them as a team. 

Hopefully this year we can get something involving the full bloodline, maybe something along the lines of 
Roman Reigns/Uso's/Sami Zayn/Soli vs Drew Mcintyre/Street Profits/Kevin Owens/Strowman


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Could see more stables in SS with Judgment Club, Maximum Models, Damage Ctrl, Imperium, FIGHT NIGHT!


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

The nation of domination were in a match as a stable at survivor series 97 but I take your point there's been a severe lack of stables in survivor series matches.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Would love to see the entire bloodline take on a team at survivor series. Roman, usos, solo and zayn would make an exciting team, the best in years! 😁


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

We didn’t get Wyatt’s vs Shield at survivor series when the crowd was begging for it. I don’t think stable wars are something WWE cares about. Which is odd considering they have a yearly ppv that would be perfect for them.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This year they should do WarGames


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I really hope they don't got for straight "Raw vs. SD" themed matches this year. It feels like ever since HHH took over, he's been either setting up stables or beefing up existing ones.

The Bloodline has 5 people in it now. You have smaller groups like Imperium and the Brawling Brutes. Bayley has her crew. Wouldn't be hard to add a couple more heels temporarily and have them face a team of faces.

And not to mention, guys nowadays just show up on Raw & Smackdown regardless of brand anyways. So instead of doing matches "for the brand" go off the existing rivalries you have now and create a bunch of storyline based multimans.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

I wouldn't be surprised if this year's Survivor Series is WWE vs NXT. What with the new logo and return of Takeover. Depends whether Trips cares anymore about Survivor Series than Vince did. It's already sold out so they can run stuff like this without any issue:

Bron Breakker vs Roman Reigns 

Mandy Rose vs Bianca Belair 

Solo Sikoa vs Bobby Lashley 

Pretty Deadly vs The Usos 

Carter and Chance vs Damage Ctrl 

Ilja Dragunov, Creed Brothers, JD McDonagh and Carmelo Hayes vs Seth Rollins, Finn Balor, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn and Drew McIntyre. 

Nikita Lyons, Toxic Attraction, Zoey Starks and Meiko Satomura vs Bayley, Liv Morgan, Rhea Ripley, Asuka and Shayna Baszler.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

It would be really cool to see them do War Games at Survivor Series, involving The Bloodline. Although I wouldn't be surprised if they just left War Games as an NXT exclusive.


----------

